

Thanks Apple, You ruined my day  - nanoERA

For those who don&#x27;t know what happened today .. please read this subject:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.graphitas.co.uk&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;ios-7-activation-required-error-on-iphone-and-ipad&#x2F;<p>Apple did it again, they destroyed my iPhone with their stupid decisions.<p>Apple suddenly decided to disable the iOS 7 on their developer devices. And they did not give us the option to upgrade to the latest public release.<p>They are asking us to activate our phones, but they are bringing down their activation server.<p>They are asking us to restore through iTunes, but the worst software ever made (aka : iTunes) is crashing during the restore.<p>They are asking us to make a recovery mode, and BOOOM ! The device has been formatted and it returned to the factory setting, every thing is flushed !<p>Thanks Apple .. You ruined my day.<p>BTW, I am going Android. At least I can deal with my mobile as a USB drive where I can do simple &quot;Drag &amp; Drop&quot; away from the stupid iTunes !
======
eonil
You're talking "I have serious issues on BETA software!".

Wow that really proves who you are. I think Android is just the device for
you. It really fits to people like you. Because it's from Google, so you will
never see the _end of beta_ stuffs.

I always see scary warning messages for each time when I download beta
software from Apple website. I still don't understand what kind of people are
using beta OS for their private device, not for test device.

~~~
nanoERA
Who said "I have serious issues on BETA software!" ?? Did you read that
anywhere in the thread?

Please read carefully and read the attached link before you comment!

~~~
eonil
I read the article before I comment, and actually there's only two sentences
about the problem.

Apple BETA devices around the world have been receiving the error “Activation
Required”. Apple has placed an expiry date on their BETA versions, this forces
users who are still running BETAs of iOS 7 to update to the current version.

WTF? You said it was BETA.

Still, you're blaming other people for your fault. You're developer. You were
recognizing what will be happen with BETA OS in worst case, and you just
didn't prepared for it. Dedicated testing machine is _required equipment_ for
BETA OS. You didn't bought it because you treated it _optional equipment_.
That's right for regular development, but not for BETA OS. So you thrown your
primary phone into the risk of the test machine.

If you're work for a company, blame your boss who forced you to use your
personal device. If you work for yourself, then blame yourself.

And welcome to Android. You don't need to worry about Apple's parenting, but
instead, you need plenty of different devices for test. Good luck.

------
daenney
I had zero issues upgrading, not even restoring, from the iOS 7 developer
builds to the final release. Just download it from Dev Center, option/shift-
click on Update in iTunes and feed it the IPSW.

Granted Apple's way of forcing the upgrade here is painful but it's more than
possible to upgrade without issues and without bricking your device.

~~~
nanoERA
The problem is that Apple did not give us the ability to do OTA update, then
they suddenly with no prior notification they decided to deactivate the
developers devices, then the forced us to put the device in the recovery mode
to restore it!

------
elias12
Is it so hard to deactivate auto updating for a beta version? It's not fun to
have a brick in the pocket when you are traveling. Not everyone has 3 iPhones
for testing purposes only. We are talking about hundertthousands of beta
users? That's not "Apple Thinking" about details, come on, that's
embarrassing.

~~~
nanoERA
That is what I mean, I am a developer and I own one iPhone device because it
is costly to own an iPhone! So Apple should respect their developer and simply
email them that they have to manually update their iOS 7 to the latest through
the IPSW file (Although it should be updated automatically through OTA)

------
morkfromork
You are supposed to backup the device before installing a Beta. You can easily
restore from the backup.

------
aniruddh
Welcome to the beautiful open world of Android!

